# Kel-tec Feedback



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have had my eye on two kel-tecs (linked below) and was curious what folks know about them? They seem to sell out all over or otherwise hard to find, so I take that as good feedback.

The two that I am interested in.....

https://www.keltecweapons.com/rifles/su-16c

https://www.keltecweapons.com/pistols/pmr-30


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

nutnfancy did a great review of the SU16, they love it.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I thought the Su16 was a great truck/bag gun option. I just can't find one.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Two different types of firearms. A pistol with an extreamly high capacity with a substandard knockdown caliber and a rifle that will extend From being folded to provide an effective light rifle caliber range of say 150 meters. Depends on what your needs are or is it a toy?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have 2 SU-16C's and several other KT products and have been very pleased with them. I have over 1000 rounds thru my first SU-16 and 200 or so thru the other and
no issues. I carry in a backpack and these rifles can fire folded. Light weight, piston op, fairly easy to take down once you do it a few times no worries! You can fold the rifle
over a 20 round mag and the metal 30's but it will hang up on some of the polymer 30's/PMAG's. I don't use the bi-pod it is somewhat flimsy but fine as a fore-end. There is a Youtube video about adding some springs to the bi-pod to sure it up! Here is a shot of my first SU-16C with a PMAG 40 rounder.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Buds has a KelTec SU-16E model and if you wanted you could pick up a SU-22C model and just swap the stocks out!
Kel-tec sell the "C" stock on their website. I have swapped E and C stocks no problems!

https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/2084_36_151/products_id/719014059

https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/2084_36_151/products_id/719003060


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Two different types of firearms. A pistol with an extreamly high capacity with a substandard knockdown caliber and a rifle that will extend From being folded to provide an effective light rifle caliber range of say 150 meters. Depends on what your needs are or is it a toy?


My interest is not always about myself, but about others, that could use. The pmr-30 has very good reviews even for a sometime carry weapon. 30 rounds of .22 mag for a 9 year old girl would likely work pretty well if needed for self-defense and fun for me to shoot.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> I have 2 SU-16C's and several other KT products and have been very pleased with them. I have over 1000 rounds thru my first SU-16 and 200 or so thru the other and
> no issues. I carry in a backpack and these rifles can fire folded. Light weight, piston op, fairly easy to take down once you do it a few times no worries! You can fold the rifle
> over a 20 round mag and the metal 30's but it will hang up on some of the polymer 30's/PMAG's. I don't use the bi-pod it is somewhat flimsy but fine as a fore-end. There is a Youtube video about adding some springs to the bi-pod to sure it up! Here is a shot of my first SU-16C with a PMAG 40 rounder.
> 
> View attachment 49553


I appreciate the feedback. It is impossible to find a SU-16c to buy. That alone tells me that it is liked.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I appreciate the feedback. It is impossible to find a SU-16c to buy. That alone tells me that it is liked.


I just checked Bud's site and they are out of "C" models. Not long ago they had some on there and that's when I picked up my second one and price was good too!
These really are cool lil rifles and I like that they take AR mags. I found the YouTube video how to beef up the bi-pod and I might try this! Hope you can find one!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@RedLion,

Don't know nothing 'bout the SU-16...

But I'd take the PMR-30 everyday of the week and twiced on Sundays! Excellent little dragon breathing firearm.

Slippy Approved!:vs_closedeyes:

View attachment 49569




RedLion said:


> I have had my eye on two kel-tecs (linked below) and was curious what folks know about them? They seem to sell out all over or otherwise hard to find, so I take that as good feedback.
> 
> The two that I am interested in.....
> 
> ...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> @RedLion,
> 
> Don't know nothing 'bout the SU-16...
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about the PMR but whats not to like? I think the 22MAG is a somewhat underrated round! 30 rounds of anything is formidable!


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

MAC reviewed the PMR and loved it, they also compared .22mag to 5.7, not that much different.. now what I don't understand is why keltec made the doofy CMR .30, instead of a sub2k in .22mag!


----------

